# Guppies at our Christmas Party



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

If anyone would like some young guppies let me know I have no shortage~~~
I think they will be quite beautiful when mature. I have around 20-25 to share.
I can bring to the Christmas party on Saturday.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I will have Endless... I mean Endlers live bearers... as many as you want!


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

hehehe...They do have that quality! I'll take some guppies and endlers.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

LOL They Do. 
Ok How many of my little beauties would you like????

Last chance they are going to the The Fish Place and let DeAnne have um.

Will keep a few so any change of heart let me know~~~~~
Karen


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I'll take a few for my 20L. It's ready for fish now.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

I'll take all you have minus what Mike wants.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Guppies at our Next Meeting*

I anyone is interested in more guppies let me know


----------

